# Low Carb Anyone?



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

A low carb way of eating has been successful for me ... when I stay on plan  I have not been diligent since Christmas...life, ya know? Anyway, I am getting my butt back on plan and starting this morning as we speak. It's disgusting what sugar does to my body. Why I think I can be okay with a little sugar here and there is beyond me. :shrug:

Anyone else here do low carb? If so, are you doing any particular plan or just eliminating the "white stuff"?

My plan is mostly Atkins. I went through the carb ladder and find that the only thing I have a real problem with is sugar (as in table sugar). Other higher carbs foods slow me down or stall me, but they don't give me the addictive reactions like sugar does.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

My doctor had me on atkins for about 2 months. I ate so much on that plan that I gained 15 pounds! I never eat that large an amount of food in one day. I was eating 4 or 5 days worth of food when I followed the plan. I was also so full that it made me physically ill. I literally wanted to shove a toothbrush handle down my throat to get rid of all that meat! It was just sitting there, like a rock!

Now I keep my sugar intake limited to in my coffee or in home made lemonade. No soda-not even diet. (especially not diet!) I drink bottled water because my own tap water is so highly chlorinated that it smells like a pool. I walk my dog every chance I get (but not as often as she would like). I've lost nearly 25 pounds in the last month.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

Ninn, I'm sorry Atkins didn't work for you. Fortunately it doesn't work that way for me. I find that I eat less when I am on Atkins. I only eat 4 oz of meat/meal and lots of vegies. My eating just doesn't include the higher carb vegies or fruit - for now (only to maximize losses), no white flour, sugar, etc. 

You lost 25 lbs in one month?? WTG on dropping those unwanted lbs, but that's a lot to lose in one month!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## HaysFarm (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeppers I'm and atkins person, Problem is i went ont he dite for 7 weeks and lost 68 lbs. Couldn't really tell whichis the bad part, But it was just too easy for me to fall off the wagon. 
I need to get back on cause i lost the weight and then gained every bit of it right back, Plus more. It's not a dite it's really more a way of life. Cause i've found if i look at any thing as a dite it wouldn't last long. 
but the worst thing for me is, Sweet tea i have the worst time trying to give it up. it's my fav thing. And splenda doesn't taste like sugar, i don't care what they say.
But i'm with you time to get back on there and do it again.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

I agree with you - Splenda does not taste like sugar, but it's close enough for me. 

Yep, if you did it before, you can do it again  Good for you to get back on the Atkins wagon! When are you starting back?


----------



## HaysFarm (Jul 23, 2005)

yuuukkk I don't think it even is close to sugar,,lol 
I'll be starting back up tomarrow (monday) and we shall see how it goes.
How have you been do so far?


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

I am back in ketosis  I'm on day 4 and lost 4 lbs already!! :bouncy: I love sugar, but it does bad bad things to my body  Splenda will have to do 

I will be thinking of you tomorrow hoping all goes well for ya  How long since you've been off Atkins?


----------



## HaysFarm (Jul 23, 2005)

Why to Go :dance: , Very cool 4 lbs down, keep going.
AAWW thank you so much, I think i will need it frist few days are always hard. it's been about 6 months for me. 
:baby04: Keep it up, :baby04:


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

Niki said:


> Anyone else here do low carb? If so, are you doing any particular plan or just eliminating the "white stuff"?


Exactly that.....I am not following anything certain....just trying to avoid carb trash that my body doesnt need...

I try to only eat foods with a GI of less than 55.....I dont always do so well but have lost 7 pounds in 2 weeks so it is working

Rachel


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

HaysFarm said:


> Why to Go :dance: , Very cool 4 lbs down, keep going.
> AAWW thank you so much, I think i will need it frist few days are always hard. it's been about 6 months for me.
> :baby04: Keep it up, :baby04:


Guess what? It's Monday!!!  You can do it! You can do it!



RachAnn in NW Okla said:


> Exactly that.....I am not following anything certain....just trying to avoid carb trash that my body doesnt need...
> 
> I try to only eat foods with a GI of less than 55.....I dont always do so well but have lost 7 pounds in 2 weeks so it is working
> 
> Rachel


Good going on those 7 lbs! Isn't it exciting to watch that scale move? :hobbyhors


----------



## Ole Man Legrand (Nov 15, 2003)

To all of you Sugar junkies, Try Stevia it is not a chemical and you can grow it in your garden. I order it from Swanson in Dakota 4 oz for $3.59 A tiney bit will sweeten any thing. Jay


----------

